# sad to die young without a single tear of a woman



## gred

Everyone was so helpful with getting the Latin for Good Love for one side of my coin, I want to press my luck to see if I can get some good advice for the Latin for the other side of my coin.

A Spanish poet (Becquer) said that "Es muy triste morir joven y no contar con una sola lágrima de mujer", which literally in English is "it is very sad to die young without a single tear of a woman".  And, I believe, the intent is to say that it would be very sad to die young without having had a woman love you enough that she shed tears over the relationship, not that there is noone crying at your funeral.

What I'd like to know is how to say in Latin, short enough to fit as a legend on a coin, "it is very sad to die young without a single tear of a woman" or maybe shorter, "it is sad to die young without the tear of a woman"? Any ideas?​


----------



## Whodunit

_Maestum mori nullo lacrimas pro femina profundendo infantia._

I'm afraid I can't do it much shorter.


----------



## Flaminius

Maestum est mori adolescens una sine lacrima mulieris


----------



## gred

Thanks for your responses.  I take it _Maestum is _sad?  I think I prefer the suggestion by you Flaminius, mainly because it is more close to what I can understand and infer from my understanding of Spanish, and the fact that it is shorter.

thanks again - gred


----------



## Joca

Flaminius said:


> Maestum est mori adolescens una sine lacrima mulieris



Right. But couldn't you make it shorter this way?

Triste iuvenis mori una sine lacrima feminae. 

JC


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

gred said:


> Thanks for your responses. I take it _Maestum is _sad? I think I prefer the suggestion by you Flaminius, mainly because it is more close to what I can understand and infer from my understanding of Spanish, and the fact that it is shorter.
> 
> thanks again - gred


 
"Maestus,a,um" is stronger tan "tristis,e". It's up to you to choose what you prefer.


----------



## gred

Thanks.  Although triste matches the modern Spanish of Becquer's statement, I like the stronger choice of maestus since I think it is more than just sad to die young without having experienced a deep enough love of a woman that she cried at one time, at least a single tear over you.

Don't you?


----------

